# Sample EOM character from my game.



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2003)

Attached is a sample character from my home game, an air mage using The Elements of Magic.  Of course, some of the rules have been tweaked, since I house rule everything, even the stuff I write, and some setting-specific names might not make any sense, but here's just a look at how you can use these rules.

I'll see if I can attach a picture some time.

P.S. Don't try converting 10th level characters to this system unless you have some time on your hands.  It's much easier to choose spell lists 4 at a time as you level up from 1st level.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 8, 2003)

How do you handle the combinatin spells?  Does it take two rounds (1 round per spell with a move action allowed) to complete or do you use a full round action to cast the two spells with only a 5' movement allowed?  By the way, I like the Presence spell, very Gandalf


----------

